# Shows fri-sun la la la la



## xbocax (Dec 2, 2009)

All At The Blvd
2631 Whittier Blvd Boyle Heights CA
Friday
Bastard Noise
Fetus Eaters
Lack Of Interest
progeria
Saturday
Magat Colony
Final Draft
Bastard
SUNDAY
Weekend Nachos
Lack Of Interest
I Abhor
Blocked Out
Bastardass
Arctic Choke
:goat:


----------



## sprout (Dec 3, 2009)

Fuck! Why do I have a job now??
How much are the shows?


----------



## xbocax (Dec 3, 2009)

o ya where do u work??? i think between 5-9


----------



## sprout (Dec 3, 2009)

I work at Aaardvarks in Venice
Silly retail work =\


----------



## xbocax (Dec 4, 2009)

oooo fukit


----------

